# Tieing your bands on



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

This evening I had 2 slingshots that were consistently shooting high. Then I realized I had made a simple mistake. I had somehow mis tied the bands to the frames and the top band was almost 1/8 of an inch shorter than the bottom one on both rigs, retied them carefully and they shoot nice and centered.

Some times it is the little things that make the difference between almost missing the catch box and drilling the spinner


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Easy mistake to make and done it myself. Another one is if making your own band sets, make sure you stretch the bands the same amount and tie them at the same distance from pouch.

The bands and tubes (including pouch) are the most critical part of the catapult for accuracy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, it’s always good to know tips like this.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good that you figured it out. Once they’re tied on it’s hard to tell but will definitely make a big difference


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I was trying to visualize what you were describing . I assume that you are using double bands, that is one band laying on top of another, right. I am a simple guy and just shoot a single set of bands.

Glad you figured out the problem.

GP


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Actually I shoot single bands on each fork. My problem is that the "top" band was tied to the fork so that it was shorter that the "bottom" band. Essentially my pouch was a hair off center and was there for throwing my shot.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Would this suggest that canting your frame could cause vertical inconsistencies since one band would be pulled tighter than the other?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I would think so, a difference of a fraction of an inch to start with gets amplified when the bands are drawn (usually 5 or 6 times the original error). Then multiply the difference over the distance to the target and you can end up pretty far off.


----------

